# patch over curved stairway



## PETE (Apr 2, 2008)

damn cable guy went through the ceiling from the attic about 12 ft up so i got the call . how would you go about this the safe way. just need some advice because little giant wont sit on steps good plus the steps are wood and not carpet. thanks


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Without looking at it I'm just guessing. I would use my 16' ladder with ladder mits and plank out to it. If I needed more height I would use stilts or maybe I would be able to adjust legs on bench and plank out to ladder off it and leave my stilts in van.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

what he said^


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Build a couple of plywood "stairs" to level off the Giant. Set them on some of that rubber sheeting type stuff people put in their cabinets.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Scaffolding with some outriggers to go over the stairway, or just build a temporary platform out from the curve of the stairway to a rectangular one, wouldn't take much.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

A picture would be good, otherwise we're all just barking up the tin-roof in glass houses with a stitch in time.


----------

